# Get On Up - The Story of James Brown coming to Blu-ray and home video January 6th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE RIVETING TRUE STORY OF ‘GODFATHER OF SOUL’ JAMES BROWN 
FROM PRODUCERS MICK JAGGER AND BRIAN GRAZER AND 
THE DIRECTOR OF THE HELP 

GET ON UP

ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 9, 2014 
AND DVD, BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK JANUARY 6, 2015 
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT 

“Soulful, Emotional and Powerful” —Shawn Edwards, Fox-TV

Universal City, California, October 28, 2014 – Pioneering American music icon James Brown goes from rags to rhythm-and-blues royalty in Get On Up, a spectacular portrait of the life of the charismatic performer, debuting on Digital HD on December 9, 2014 and on DVD and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack including Blu-ray™, DVD, and Digital HD with Ultraviolet™ on January 6, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Director Tate Taylor follows up his Oscar-nominated breakout film, The Help, with an explosively soul-packed story filled with stunning remixes of Brown’s original recordings, dramatic recreations of the singer’s memorable stage moments and a mesmerizing star performance by Chadwick Boseman (42) as “The Godfather of Soul.” The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack also features over an hour of bonus material, including never-before-seen interviews with the filmmakers and cast, extended and deleted scenes and additional unforgettable musical performances.

Get On Up stars Chadwick Boseman (42, Draft Day) in yet another career-making performance as Brown, with a stellar supporting cast that includes Oscar®-nominee Viola Davis (The Help, “How to Get Away with Murder”), Oscar-winner Octavia Spencer (The Help, Fruitvale Station), Nelsan Ellis (The Butler, “True Blood”), Oscar-nominee Dan Aykroyd (Driving Miss Daisy, Ghostbusters), Craig Robinson (This is the End, Hot Tub Time Machine) and Jill Scott (Why Did I Get Married, Baggage Claim). 

James Brown’s ferocity, talent and ambition propelled him from his hardscrabble South Carolina roots to some of the most prestigious musical venues in the world, earning him a reputation as “the hardest working man in show business.” Get On Up takes audiences behind the scenes of his brilliant, six-decade-long career for an uncensored look at the turbulent forces that drove the legendary performer. 
The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 
•	Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound. 
•	DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away. 
•	DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download. 

Bonus Features on Blu-Ray™ and DVD
•	Long Journey to the Screen – Producers Mick Jagger and Brian Grazer spent 14 years bringing Get On Up to the screen. In this short feature, they discuss why James Brown is such a compelling subject, as well as their own memories of meeting the superstar, the rocky road to the screen and how they joined forces to bring the film to life.
•	Chadwick Boseman: Meet Mr. James Brown – The filmmakers discuss why they chose Chadwick Boseman to embody the legendary ‘Godfather of Soul’ and what it took for him to learn to sing and dance (and do the splits!) like James Brown. 
•	The Get On Up Family – Director Tate Taylor and producers Brian Grazer and Mick Jagger talk about the extensive search for the perfect actors to play bring James Brown’s life story to the screen.
•	Tate Taylor’s Master Class – The director’s extended take on a key scene in the film showcases the actors in an unscripted performance 
•	Feature Commentary with Director and Producer Tate Taylor 

Bonus Features Exclusively on Blu-Ray™ 
•	On Stage with the Hardest Working Man – Compare the film’s depiction of Brown’s performances in Vietnam, at the TAMI Show and the Apollo with the real thing using archival footage of the actual events. 
•	The Founding Father of Funk – Producers Mick Jagger and Brian Grazer join select cast members and recording artists to talk about the real James Brown and the influence he had on the world around him.
•	Deleted/Extended/Alternate Scenes 
•	Full Song Performances 
•	Extended Song Performances 

TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:
Street Date: January 6, 2015 
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 61131466
Running Time: 2 hours 19 minutes 
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1
Rating: PG-13 for sexual content, drug use, some strong language, and violent situations.
Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 and Dolby Digital 2.0, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (French, Spanish) 
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French 


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:
Street Date: January 6, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 61131465
Running Time: 2 hours 19 minutes
Layers: Dual
Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 1.85:1
Rating: PG-13 for sexual content, drug use, some strong language, and violent situations.
Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1 / DVS DD 2.0^2 and, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (French, Spanish) 
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------

